# Dump Truck Finds



## southfork

Bottles and other artifacts from soil being dug from one construction site and dumped at another .


----------



## Kheidecker

That looks like some real good stuff there.. whatever that pile dirt is  be worth going through. Nothing better than bringing back the past for people to look at and enjoy.goood finds..looks all pre1900


----------



## hemihampton

Some nice old bottles there.. I'd guess they date around turn of the Century 1900+ because I see some Screw Tops & crown tops. I especially like the Hutchinson (hutch) Bottle. That's the first one on left of pic in first row. Is there a name on it? Curious? Congrats on some nice finds, I'd go back for more. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop

hemihampton said:


> Some nice old bottles there.. I'd guess they date around turn of the Century 1900+ because I see some Screw Tops & crown tops. I especially like the Hutchinson (hutch) Bottle. That's the first one on left of pic in first row. Is there a name on it? Curious? Congrats on some nice finds, I'd go back for more. LEON.




Eagle Casey Soda, Sacremento.


----------



## southfork

This one ? all these bottles are packed with silt I think that's what saved them .


----------



## southfork

This is what I've rinsed off so far my son has found a whole collection in a matter of days .


----------



## sandchip

More nice finds.  Is that a Cal. Electric insulator in that box?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

What are the blue cobalt blob tops i see in the far corner of the box. I think i see 3...could be ponys.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Some beautiful finds there!  I'm really curious about those cobalt blob tops as well.  Assuming you're in California those are likely some extremely good finds.  I think I also spy a pontilled ink in that box.  Plus lots of local druggists.  I'd love to be finding stuff like that!


----------



## southfork

sandchip said:


> More nice finds.  Is that a Cal. Electric insulator in that box? Yes it has a shark bite on the bottom .


----------



## southfork

CanadianBottles said:


> Some beautiful finds there!  I'm really curious about those cobalt blob tops as well.  Assuming you're in California those are likely some extremely good finds.  I think I also spy a pontilled ink in that box.  Plus lots of local druggists.  I'd love to be finding stuff like that!


----------



## Kheidecker

you come by a diggers dream.you got some $ there in bottles. Id take the whole week off of work and go get muddy all week. I'd get what you can get while you can get it because after that whatever's down there may never ever be seen again.did ya clean off that green slender tall bottle in the back? I'd like to see what that looks like cleaned off.


----------



## southfork

Kheidecker said:


> you come by a diggers dream.you got some $ there in bottles. Id take the whole week off of work and go get muddy all week. I'd get what you can get while you can get it because after that whatever's down there may never ever be seen again.did ya clean off that green slender tall bottle in the back? I'd like to see what that looks like cleaned off.


 Yes I was told its a capers ? Bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles

Yes, capers indeed.  Looks continental European in origin.  And wow those two you posted are beautiful!  Like Kheidecker said, those are worth serious money.  The ink is even better than I expected.


----------



## southfork

A few more that I cleaned with dish soap and a bottle brush .


----------



## hemihampton

Wow, Some nice bottles there, The Cobalt Blue Bottles are Killer. Some of those look like 1850 &/or 1860's with the open pontil Ink & iron/graphite pontil.  Definitely go back for more. That's a diggers Dream find. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

southfork said:


> This one ? all these bottles are packed with silt I think that's what saved them .



YES, That one. that one is a Hutch or Hutchinson Bottle. What does it say in front of the Casey? Doesn't look like Owen? Curious. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## southfork

hemihampton said:


> YES, That one. that one is a Hutch or Hutchinson Bottle. What does it say in front of the Casey? Doesn't look like Owen? Curious. THANKS, LEON.


 Hugh Casey Eagle Soda Works we have a cobalt OWEN CASEY EAGLE SODA WORKS with SAC CITY on the reverse side .


----------



## hemihampton

I Looked for it on my Buddy Ron's Hutchbook.com Website & did not see the Hugh, Did see a Owen. You should send my Buddy Ron that runs that website a Pic of that Bottle so he could add it to his website. Link below. LEON.



			Hutchinson Project-Search Results


----------



## Patagoniandigger

southfork said:


> Bottles and other artifacts from soil being dug from one construction site and dumped at another .View attachment 202525


Surprise me very much to see many survivors from such an event.
Tell me is the green bottle at left side of the pickles (hexagonal) a poison one?
The other green tall one behind is interesting to me and the amber "female" shaped (behind the pottery) too.


----------



## southfork

Patagoniandigger said:


> Surprise me very much to see many survivors from such an event.
> Tell me is the green bottle at left side of the pickles (hexagonal) a poison one?
> The other green tall one behind is interesting to me and the amber "female" shaped (behind the pottery) too.


 The small screw top is not marked


----------



## FloridaDigger

Very nice haul!! dig that place up. Very hard to find bottles of that age in Florida.


----------



## saratogadriver

In the box you have a sort of umbrella shaped bottle that is probably an older, says 1860s-1870s, umbrella ink.  If it has a broken ring of glass on the bottom, called an open pontil, it's more like 1850s to 1860s.

Generally speaking the locally embossed medicine bottles have their best value to collectors of that locality.   Overall some nice older stuff.

Jim G


----------



## mayor

You got from one spot what I would gather only after months of searching through broken glass trash piles.  Beautiful!


----------



## BF109

Excellent finds!


----------



## Huntindog

Great finds...
If you can still dig through the piles, go back with a potato rake and scratch the piles down.
You may never get another chance to have a hunt like this again...

Your C&K Eagle was made between 1858-1866 and the C&K stands for Casey & Kelly.
Your Owen Casey was made between 1867-1871
Both run in the $200-$250 range depending on condition and color.


Your Hutchinson Hugh Casey was made between 1887-1905


----------



## southfork

saratogadriver said:


> In the box you have a sort of umbrella shaped bottle that is probably an older, says 1860s-1870s, umbrella ink.  If it has a broken ring of glass on the bottom, called an open pontil, it's more like 1850s to 1860s.
> 
> Generally speaking the locally embossed medicine bottles have their best value to collectors of that locality.   Overall some nice older stuff.
> 
> Jim G


 Here's the Ink


hemihampton said:


> I Looked for it on my Buddy Ron's Hutchbook.com Website & did not see the Hugh, Did see a Owen. You should send my Buddy Ron that runs that website a Pic of that Bottle so he could add it to his website. Link below. LEON.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutchinson Project-Search Results


 I sent him some photos yesterday thanks for the link .


----------



## 143Tallboy

Can you post a picture of this insulator? It looks like it might be a scarce one.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

Looks like they scooped up an old privy.Good bottles.


----------



## stc1993

I found an old glass insulator yesterday.  It had Brooksfield, New York on it.  I think it was.

That's a great find all the older bottles.  Congratulations.

I would still be out there in the borrow pit.


----------



## southfork

143Tallboy said:


> Can you post a picture of this insulator? It looks like it might be a scarce one. View attachment 202715


IT'S BROKEN BUT WILL LOOK GOOD IN THE WINDOW . CAL . ELEC . WORKS


----------



## hemihampton

Some Owen Caseys in this Auction, Lot #36-#39. LEON.






__





						American Bottle Auction - Catalog Lots 1 to 15 - American Bottle Auction
					

Online Auction by American Bottle Auction




					www.rtam.com


----------



## southfork

These Owen Casey Bottles cleaned up nice with dish soap .


----------



## southfork

This LANCASTER GLASS WORKS NY bottle might be one of the older finds from the job site 1860s ? Must of had one heck of a journey by sail or overland .


----------



## Screwtop

Yes, NJ one appears to be 1860s. I'm still in awe at what's being pulled out. 









						CD 130 CAL.ELEC.WORKS, Light Aqua; California classic!
					

CD 130 CAL.ELEC.WORKS (glass insulator) Color: Light Aqua Description: Outstanding condition! A little amber streak can be seen winding through the front skirt. These insulators were produced for the California Electrical Works, which succeeded the Electrical Construction & Maintenance Company...



					www.billandjillinsulators.com
				




For the insulator...


----------



## HouTxSoda

You got more quality bottles in 1 dig than I have in 40+ years, Congrats and keep digging !


----------



## southfork

Dusted off a few more artifacts from the dump truck site .


----------



## saratogadriver

Open pontil umbrella ink in a light teal.   Very nice.    The soda is what we call iron pontil and VERY nice.    Both 1850s to 1860s.    Both exceptional finds.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

Here in the oldest part of the country (New England) we dream to dig what you found, lol! Those cobalt blobs are amazing as is that hutch!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Incredible treasures buddy! I can say no more. The pictures have totally  inspired me. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 143Tallboy

southfork said:


> IT'S BROKEN BUT WILL LOOK GOOD IN THE WINDOW . CAL . ELEC . WORKS



That's a tough insulator. The damage is going to hurt the value quite a bit but in mint shape that's a 600 - 800 dollar find. It looks to be speciment condition at best - probably worth $50 to $75 tops but a nice early insulator (1870's) made in California. Congrats on all the finds. The bottles are amazing.


----------



## yacorie

Great finds.  I probably would have taken a day or two off from work to comb that site.


----------



## southfork

143Tallboy said:


> That's a tough insulator. The damage is going to hurt the value quite a bit but in mint shape that's a 600 - 800 dollar find. It looks to be speciment condition at best - probably worth $50 to $75 tops but a nice early insulator (1870's) made in California. Congrats on all the finds. The bottles are amazing.


 Thanks I was thinking 25 cents at a yard sale .


----------



## hemihampton

Let me know if you wanta sell those Cobalt Blue Bottles before you sell them at a Yard Sale for 25 cents. LOL.


----------



## jarhead67

I used to collect the color run on those Owen Casey sodas. They are quite collectible as there are a wide range of shades from deep blue through green, but some cornflower or light aqua ones being the harder to find. Mostly 1860's with some variants. Very early California soda. Most buyers might want to see them in their line-up before committing, but you should have no problem selling them if you put them side by side in a photo to compare. Or, you could start your own run from what you already have. Very nice finds.


----------



## southfork

I'm not sure if any are for sale their still in boxes on the kitchen table .


----------



## buriedtreasuretime

southfork said:


> Bottles and other artifacts from soil being dug from one construction site and dumped at another .View attachment 202525



Great capers bottle and that curvy amber brown bottle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yacorie

southfork said:


> I'm not sure if any are for sale their still in boxes on the kitchen table .



well if you decide to sell some of them - there are enough of here that would be interested.


----------



## Lordbud

I would put the Cal. Elec. Works insulator on ebay. You might be surprised at the winning bid. The older SF insulators are doing quite well - fantastically well - these days.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime

southfork said:


> Yes I was told its a capers ? Bottle



You’re right, a lovely capers bottle, one of the better ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

